# Thinking Differently



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Usually we post the good and the bad here. Well this is neither good or bad. 

HOWEVER everyone should have one in their shop. This wonder device has saved me at least $1000 in the last few years. 

The cost is anywhere from $5 to $10. Yes it too can save you money!

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=529

Whenever I work with reclaimed wood in the shop, I put one of the above in the table saw. I call it the "Nail Finder"!

Yesterday I was cutting up some fixtures to re-use the wood. I thought that I had removed all the nails and screws. HOWEVER my nail finder proved me wrong. Yep, I cut through, lengthwise, a 1-1/4" nail. Sparks everywhere!  Amazing only a single tooth was chipped. :thumbsup: Another good saw blade saved by the "Nail Finder".

And as a bonus, the nail finder can be used again! :yes:

Sometimes there are things that are so cheap that there is no real substitute. 

BTW - HF frequently puts these blades on sale for either $4 or $5.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rich,
Sounds like a good idea. I do something similar with my chop saw. I have a Forrest blade that only goes on for cutting fine molding and the like. Next step down for general trim work would be one of the 50.00 variety carbide blades from the box stores. Then I always have an older clunker blade for cutting up something suspect. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Sawmilllawyer (Aug 20, 2009)

My sure way of finding nails is to put on a brand new blade and bam! Either a screw or a nail, works almost every time. Agree the cheaper blades are best for suspect wood. When I put the venta ridge on my house I used a 71/4" carbide cheapee blade from HF and the shingles, nails and solid wood decking knocked the carbide tips off of the blade. Got just one use out of it, but did get the job done.


----------

